# هدية لكل اعضاء الملتقى : نسخة ويندوز وهمية مركب عليها برنامج Primavera Contract Management v13



## م هيثم المنسى (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم عمل نسخة ويندوز وهمية Virtual machine وهى عبارة عن نسخة ويندوز اخرى غير التى تعمل على جهازك 
يعنى تعتبر كمبيوتر داخل الكمبيوتر 
وتم عمل هذه النسخة لتركيب برنامج Primavera Contract Management v13 
لان الكثير لا يحسن تسطيب نسخة البرنامج على جهازه فتم عمل هذه النسخة الوهمية من الويندوز Win 7 وتم تسطيب البرنامج عليها 
وسوف اضع لكم روابط لتحميل هذه النسخة الوهمية ... لكن لابد لتشغيل النسخة الوهمية من الويندوز ان تكون مسطب برنامج ال Virtual Box
لتقدر على فتح نسخة الويندوز الوهمية 
وهذا هو رابط تحميل نسخة برنامج ال Virtual Box
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m5qt7h41ic9icbu

والراوبط التالية هى روابط تحميل نسخة الويندوز الوهمية المركب عليها
برنامج الــ Primavera Contract Management v13
والنسخة حوالى 4.5 جيجا مقسمة على 23 رابط كل رابط 200 ميجا لتسهيل التحميل 
واليكم الروابط
الرابط الاول
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?aomsibodqynm6ve
الرابط الثانى 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?z77qj1sp7bu12hi
الرابط الثالث 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6rxbkjojmt96u8a
الرابط الرابع 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?pwcc2yrjlj8rnhq
الرابط الخامس 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s977y5vo99srr2o
الرابط السادس 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?22k5h53s4raig5b
الرابط السابع 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cem9lifpscdkfci
الرابط الثامن 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?omb4hc44bzbeuio
الرابط التاسع 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ljq66cjc4t8pt9n
الرابط العاشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u8qec6rxmnhoi04
الرابط الحادى عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?678vlk371tmquie
الرابط الثانى عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zdn6a1fmfd9o2xm
الرابط الثالث عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m0fnxc0aoa4ldvw
الرابط الرابع عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6ujsu5d1uq7ul4c
الرابط الخامس عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?s3qzjhs44dvnd1h
الرابط السادس عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dry87y40h3y49i0
الرابط السابع عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?a8apak8qlu87z93
الرابط الثامن عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?41ziplpts4gq2zz
الرابط التاسع عشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kab99n5o8qi85g8
الرابط العشرين 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?34f9bzqa4x4p7ws
الرايط الحادى والعشرين 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xu5oo4jprbu4fza
الرابط الثانى والعشرين 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ihxb0f18633wdzo
الرابط الثالث والعشرين 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ez67b8da3tt7wcg

تم بحمد الله 


طريقة تشغيل نسخة الويندوز 

اولا: تنزيل برنامج Virtual Box من الرابط السابق 
ثانيا : تسطيب برنامج ال Virtual Box ( ممكن البحث عن طريقة تسطيبة ) وهى سهلة جدا 
ثالثا : تنزيل جميع روابط نسخة الويندوز الوهمية فى ملف واحد 
رابعا : فك الضغط لجميع الملفات التى تم تنزيلها فى ملف واحد فيظهر لك فولدر اسمه (Virtual machine - Primavera Contract)
وبداخل هذا الفولدر نسخة الويندوز وتكون عبارة عن ايقونة اسمها (Win7 )

خامسا : نفتح برنامج Virtual Box الذى تم تسطيبة سابقا ثممن قائمة File نختارImport Appliance 
فتظهر لنا نافذه نضغط منها على Choose فتظهر لنا نافذه اخرى منها نختار نسخة الويندوز (Win7 )
ثم نضغط Next وهكذا الى ان يتم تحميل نسخة والويندوز على هذا البرنامج 
ثم بعد تحميلها على البرنامج نضغط Start فيتم تشغيل نسخة الويندوز الجديدة 

وستجد فى نسخة الويندوز على سطح المكتب برنامج ال Primavera Contract Management 
تفتح البرنامج سيطلب منك اسم المستخدم وكلمة السر وهى كالتالى 

اسم المستخدم ENG.HYTHAM
كلمة السر WELCOME123

وبالتوفيق للجميع 


نسألكم الدعاء 
​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم ... ودايما تاعبناك معانا ...
كنت أرجو طريقة تسطيب البرنامج Standalone لان تحميل هذه الملفات سيحتاج وقتا ...
وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى ...*


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (19 فبراير 2012)

*ملف طرية التسطيب*



المهندس الصامت قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم ... ودايما تاعبناك معانا ...
> كنت أرجو طريقة تسطيب البرنامج Standalone لان تحميل هذه الملفات سيحتاج وقتا ...
> وفقك الله لما تحب وترضى ...*



مرفق ملف طريقة تسطيب البرنامج 

لكن المشكله مش فى التسطيب المشكلة فى الـ Error ال الكتير ال بيظهر اثناء عملية التسطيب 
وال Error مختلفة كل مرة بشكل . 

عموما ملف التسطيب فى المرفقات 
ربنا يوفقك وتسطبة 

وبالتوفيق يا هندسة


----------



## mido85 (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد مطر (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير....


----------



## king of rap (19 فبراير 2012)

الموضوع كبير جدا ، وكأننا كمن يستجير من الرمضاء بالنار
شكرا لك م/ هيثم مجهود كبير نشكرك عليه
ولكن التحميل يمكن أن يكون أفضل لو كان ملف تورنت يدعم الاستكمال
تحياتي لك من القصيم


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس هيثم


----------



## SAMOU2012 (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج رائع


----------



## SAMOU2012 (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم لكن اسم المستخدم eng.hytham
كلمة السر welcome123 غير صحيح أي لم يدخلني في البرنامج 
///الرد من فضلك////


----------



## loved_boy (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم لكن اسم المستخدم eng.hytham
كلمة السر welcome123 غير صحيح أي لم يدخلني في البرنامج 
///الرد من فضلك////


----------



## loved_boy (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم لكن اسم المستخدم eng.hytham
كلمة السر welcome123 غير صحيح أي لم يدخلني في البرنامج


----------



## nofal (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmed838 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

م هيثم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmed838 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

كلمة السر welcome123 غير صحيح لم يدخلني في البرنامج، برجاء الافادة


----------

